# DIY livery



## pony mum (22 April 2015)

Looking for DIY livery in East Lothian ( around Musselburgh - Haddington area) for 3 geldings. Any suggestions most welcome. Tried all well known yards and theres no space at present. Thanks


----------



## scotlass (22 April 2015)

Rockrose, Hillhead, Samuelston, Redcoll

EEC .... barge pole !!!!!!


----------



## pony mum (22 April 2015)

Hillhead, Redcoll and Samuelston are full, Rockrose is lovely but too expensive. Really not keen on EEC, that's last resort. Just wondered if there was a yard I'd missed in my search, lol. Thanks though


----------



## scotlass (22 April 2015)

Hodges Farm at Pencaitland?
Please don't go to EEC

Is Dunbar too far?   If not, Belton Livery are DIY


----------



## pony mum (23 April 2015)

yeah Dunbar might be a bit too far. Hodges full too, tried them last week. Can't believe how difficult it is to find DIY/grass livery, hopefully something will turn up soon


----------



## Quadro (25 April 2015)

Spaces at Beanston which is diy and grass livery


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 April 2015)

is Standing Stone stlll there? sort of between Haddington and Sunnyside (sorry, Rockrose).


----------

